# 3 point Back Hoes on a F24D



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

Anyone ever put a back hoe on a F24D 3 Point hitch???? I've seen somewhere some concerns about using a back hoe on a 3 point hitch. Small one for sure 6' - 8' or so reach???? I thinking that might be something I'll be looking for pretty quick. Thoughts?????


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Motovate said:


> Anyone ever put a back hoe on a F24D 3 Point hitch???? I've seen somewhere some concerns about using a back hoe on a 3 point hitch. Small one for sure 6' - 8' or so reach???? I thinking that might be something I'll be looking for pretty quick. Thoughts?????


Most Yanmars require a sub-frame mounted plate for using a BH off the 3PT due to the movement and twisting.

With that said, there are BHs that are nearly stand-alone with ground support, using only the 'live' PTO and maybe 2 hydraulic ran lines. You'll have to investigate what ones don't need the under sub-frame plate.


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks. I found one with a frame mount but I have to go back and find it. The seller didn't know if it would fit on a Yanmar but it was on a smaller tractor.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Motovate said:


> Thanks. I found one with a frame mount but I have to go back and find it. The seller didn't know if it would fit on a Yanmar but it was on a smaller tractor.


It's not that simple. A sub-frame mount is generally a custom fit for that brand and series of the tractor. For the Yanmar YM series there are about 4 sub-frame plates due to the SCUT and CUT offerings. 

Some people have one made up based on the geometry of the tractor that nearly matches one that is close. The mounting locations are the key. 

Back around 2019/2020, LS made 3 new models. Due to an engineering oversight, they didn't make the sub-frame plates thick enough and the tractor frames were too thin. Needless to say, those tractors twisted in half like a pretzel. LS had to recall several hundred machines and discontinue the BH and sub-frames for those models. Only 2 out of the 3 machines went back into production. Then around 2021 till now LS has had issues with loaders. LS makes a good machine though. Any company can have blunders regardless. 

I'm just saying to not pick any used sub-frame and mount it to your machine that is not for your model. 

A Landlugger BH10 is for SCUT machines. No sub-frame needed. If you can find something of that size to work with your machine you'll be all set. 

If you are not comfortable with a BH on the machine, the other option is to buy a used excavator, Yanmar, Komatsu, Mitsubishi, etc would work. Then re-sell it when done. There are plenty small excavators out there and can easily fit on a single axle utility trailer.


----------

